# Chances Against The Suns



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

now, we all know who our opponent will be, how do you guys think we will fair against the Suns, it sucks cuz i would have much rather played the Lakers (easier opponent), the Suns shooting a million 3s a game is annoying and their layups...but i figured if ELton n Chris play their usual D inside we may eliminate that...and if we close out on 3s...hmm...early in the season, they beat the Suns, Diaw was a non-factor in the game....they got blown out recently, and then they blowed them out....

What Strategy should we employ to win?? And what do you think our chances are .....


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

We have faith! :clap:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

The key is Kaman at the beggining of the game. If kaman can do like he should and dominate inside at the beggining of the game it will result in a few things.

1. Coach wont have to pull him right away to try to go small ball and play the suns game (which they will lose).

2. It will just plain give us points if hes dominating down low. 

3. It will result in double teams, giving open looks to teammates. 

4. It will force the suns more to our game instead of vice versa.

If kaman falters in the first few minutes, and doesnt establish himself down low, and doesnt go out to guard diaw on the perimeter, were in for loss after loss. 



For matchups, kaman im guessing will guard diaw. Brand on marion. Ross on Nash (but i think we almost need to make sure ross is there to guard barbosa when he comes off the bench), Mobley on James Jones, and cassell on Raja Bell. 

On paper were way better than the suns with the players we have, but dantoni has these guys all playing at career high levels, so on paper means nothing this series. We need to get people in foul trouble because our bench is also superior. Suns will bring thomas off of the bench, as well as barbosa, but thats about it. Clippers will be able to counter with Maggette, Radman, Livingston. I wouldnt mind seeing ewing thrown into the mix if ross is on the bench, and barbosa is not being guarded. Ewing actually has played decently agasint the suns this year.

The key will be coaching i think. This series is all about coaching. Can dunleavvy duplicate his effort the last game against the suns when they allowed 13 three pointers (out of 37 attempts) yet still won? The game in which kaman was able to go for 11 and 9 in only 28 minutes? The game in which bell, nash, and thomas were held to combined out of 29 shooting? The game in which SEVEN clippers went for double digits?

Outside of Kaman, the other key is maggette. Maggs was important in that last win agasint the suns off of the bench. But the suns is not the team to have one of his bad decision nights, because you can get a 10 point defecit to the suns in the blink of an eye. Maggs needs to have his shot on, and needs to NOT toss up his famous early shot clock shots that are contested. 

Lets go clippers!


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

It's going to be a hard fought series... the Clips should have few problems offensively with their inside dominance but defensively they'll have to step it up by effectively guarding the 3 (something they've struggled with all season long). We're really going to need the perimeter defense of Ross and Livingston to be at its best or we may be just trading 2's for 3's the whole series.

Nonetheless... I'm confident the Clips can take this in 6.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

The Suns are going to double-team everytime in the post.
So, I think if the Clippers can't hit their shots it will be the Suns who take it.
But if the Clips manage to get going then it will be the Clippers who take it.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

i hear kurt thomas might be back on monday


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

> Steve Nash sprained his ankle during the final moments of the first half when he ran into Shawn Marion. He returned for the second half, but was visibly hurting. Nash expects to play Game 1 of the Western Conference Semifinals when they host the Clippers on Monday.


RealGM Wire Tap

So, Nash won't be as quick, hmm.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This series is very much in favor of the Clippers:

1) Suns have no answer for Brand and Kaman.. Although Kurt might return, he is going to be rusty and even if he was at full strength his competition is far better. 

2) Brand can actually come out to the 3 point line and guard Tim Thomas. If Thomas rotates out to the 3 line, unlike Kawme Brown, or Lamar Odom, or any guy who is stuck on Thomas after there offensive switch, Brand is good enough to rotate out and stop him from nailing three point daggers.

3) Backcourt defense for the Clippers is VASTLY superior to the lakers backcourt defense. With Ross, Livingston, Mobley, you got a fast, smart defending rotation even if Cassell is a weak spot on Defense, others can help slow nash down and the raining of 3 point attempts.

4) Over all team defense and pace. Clippers still play more of a slow down set pace. Much like the lakers, and the lakers used this for 3 games, and took a 3 -1 lead.. The suns adjusted and the Lakers did not. However, becuse of the size advantage the Clippers have, I dont think there is much adjustments the suns can make in order to be effective. Brand won't choke durning pressure like Brown and Cassell wont choke under pressure like Parker.

Clippers I predict will go 4 and 2, and move on. My only concern is Corey... I'm not sure how he still fits in, sometimes he screws up the rotations and comes out playing horrible, sometimes he plays great.. But he still dosent look like the Corey this team needs. He's the x-factor.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> RealGM Wire Tap
> 
> So, Nash won't be as quick, hmm.



Nash always does this, and looks fine in game 1. It wont matter, if the Clips pound it inside, they will win. In fact, I predict that Kaman comes up HUGE in this series because there is simply NO one the Suns have to guard his size in the paint.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

a 90% nash still will be able to get like 12 dimes, so unless hes completely out which i doubt since he played the 2nd half tonight, i dont see the injury as much of an advantage. 

Another X factor other than kaman and maggs that i forgot about is Ross. not on defense, since we know he brings it every night but on offense. In the win over the suns in april, he had 12 points in 27 minutes. In the previous loss he had 2 points. As mentioned, the suns hopefully will double team down low. That more times than not will leave Q Ross open in the corner. If kaman and brand get it to him he better hit his open shots. Remember when he stunk it up in the ESPn blowout loss?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mon, May 8	at Phoenix	10:30 pm 
Wed, May 10	at Phoenix	10:30 pm 
Fri, May 12	Phoenix	10:30 pm 
Sun, May 14	Phoenix	TBA 
Tue, May 16	at Phoenix	TBA
Thurs, May 18 vs. Phoenix TBA
Mon, May 22 at Phoenix TBA

Not much time in between games 1-6 which might be in the favor of the Clippers after a 7 game series for the Suns.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

The good news is the Clippers do have outside shooting.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

INSIDE, INSIDE, INSIDE!!! We will dominate PHX inside. Once PHX starts to double team then we have to hit the open 3s. Damn, Im excited. Lets get it on!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> INSIDE, INSIDE, INSIDE!!! We will dominate PHX inside. Once PHX starts to double team then we have to hit the open 3s. Damn, Im excited. Lets get it on!


Yes Sir,

I'm telling you guys, after watching the Lakers exploit the suns weak inside... I know the Clippers will win this series. The Clips just have to much power inside not to dominate. And now with the Lakers dragging the series out to seven games, theres plenty of video on the suns and there weaknesses.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Yes Sir,
> 
> I'm telling you guys, after watching the Lakers exploit the suns weak inside... I know the Clippers will win this series. The Clips just have to much power inside not to dominate. And now with the Lakers dragging the series out to seven games, theres plenty of video on the suns and there weaknesses.


There has been plenty of video on the Suns for the last two years. Give me a break, the Lakers didn't uncover some kind of secret. Every team knows Phoenix is soft in the middle, the problem is the Suns are able to get other teams bigs in foul trouble with their quickness. It's hard to post up when your center is chilling on the bench in foul trouble.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Preacher said:


> There has been plenty of video on the Suns for the last two years. Give me a break, the Lakers didn't uncover some kind of secret. Every team knows Phoenix is soft in the middle, the problem is the Suns are able to get other teams bigs in foul trouble with their quickness. It's hard to post up when your center is chilling on the bench in foul trouble.


Actually, the Suns are a very different team this year... In the year prior they ran, but Amare was a focal point as a high-post player...

Screw Nash and Marion, the key is to stop Diaw and Tim Thomas (and to a lesser extent Barbosa, who won't get easy layups against the Clipps like he routinely did against the Lakers)...


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

I think the question should be the other way around... Kaman and Brand would have a pic nic against Thomas and Diaw.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> I think the question should be the other way around... Kaman and Brand would have a pic nic against Thomas and Diaw.


Obviously... But the Clipps played best against the Suns in the regular season when they forced Diaw into foul trouble or otherwise removed his offensive contribution (which is the key to the Suns' game). So what I mean is, they should play defensively by attacking and taking them out of the game... Brand is going to see doubles, and perhaps triples, so Kaman is the big factor IMO... The question defensively, beyond containing Diaw and Thomas, is who's Sam going to guard; Raja Bell?


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

TheGoods said:


> Actually, the Suns are a very different team this year... In the year prior they ran, but Amare was a focal point as a high-post player...
> 
> Screw Nash and Marion, the key is to stop Diaw and Tim Thomas (and to a lesser extent Barbosa, who won't get easy layups against the Clipps like he routinely did against the Lakers)...


Phoenix really isn't a differant team. Obviously the players have changed and Amare isn't in there. But they run the SAME offense. Phoenix fastbreaks off everything, with a secondary break stopping at the three point line. If the Suns don't get a shot off of this, they either let Nash drive and kick or run screen rolls. This is exactly how they played last year. The offensive philosphy hasn't changed much at all. Even with Stoudamire he wasn't a huge post threat, he preferred to face his man and take him off the dribble, much like Diaw this year. 

BTW: The key is stopping Nash, not Diaw or Thomas. The Suns have a lot of shooters who can take the shots Tim Thomas can make, but only two players that can set the table. Of these two, Nash is far more dangerous than Diaw as a passer or shooter. When Nash sat the last couple of games of the season to rest, Phoenix struggled badly. When he returned and Marion sat the Suns won big. Boris is a great compliment, but don't think for a moment that Nash isn't what makes the boys from Arizona go.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Preacher said:


> Phoenix really isn't a differant team. Obviously the players have changed and Amare isn't in there. But they run the SAME offense. Phoenix fastbreaks off everything, with a secondary break stopping at the three point line. If the Suns don't get a shot off of this, they either let Nash drive and kick or run screen rolls. This is exactly how they played last year. The offensive philosphy hasn't changed much at all. Even with Stoudamire he wasn't a huge post threat, he preferred to face his man and take him off the dribble, much like Diaw this year.
> 
> BTW: The key is stopping Nash, not Diaw or Thomas. The Suns have a lot of shooters who can take the shots Tim Thomas can make, but only two players that can set the table. Of these two, Nash is far more dangerous than Diaw as a passer or shooter. When Nash sat the last couple of games of the season to rest, Phoenix struggled badly. When he returned and Marion sat the Suns won big. Boris is a great compliment, but don't think for a moment that Nash isn't what makes the boys from Arizona go.


They run an entirely different offense... Running on the break doesn't make the offense the same... They played with two high post players last year and could play in the half-court. They lack both of those assets now and run soley a motion-kick offense (whereas they used to run high post UCLA-screens and iso's frequently)... Amare was the focal point, and the offense had to adapt to life without him. There's a tangible reason they struggled for a little while after he left again, and it wasn't the "disruption." After he left again, they had to shift back to the offense they had been running up to the point Amare came back. Perhaps you could watch some tape, the differences are obvious. And Nash won't be the guy to beat the Clipps if the Suns win.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

personally i think there are 3 main points to you guys taking this series (and taking it easily).

1. Brand and Kaman need the ball as often as possible, marion will more than likely be lining up on brand, so he can use his strength and height, and kaman should have a very easy time attacking the basket with Diaw guarding it.

2. will be how maggette matches up with marion on D... or possibly Brand, shawn's been inconsistant to say the very least and is these 2 can shut him down, it will put huge pressure on nash and could force a lot of turn overs.

3. the third is to make sure that late in games, 4th quarter is sam cassel time, hell play livingston for the entire other 3 quarters if you want to .. but late in the 4th, if fresh sam i am will be able to take a massive advantage of nashs lack of defence and should be able to pull you guys out of any close situation.

anyway good luck with the series, im hopin you sweep the suns outta the playoffs
prediction is clippers in 6

peace


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

TheGoods said:


> They run an entirely different offense... Running on the break doesn't make the offense the same... They played with two high post players last year and could play in the half-court. They lack both of those assets now and run soley a motion-kick offense (whereas they used to run high post UCLA-screens and iso's frequently)... Amare was the focal point, and the offense had to adapt to life without him. There's a tangible reason they struggled for a little while after he left again, and it wasn't the "disruption." After he left again, they had to shift back to the offense they had been running up to the point Amare came back. Perhaps you could watch some tape, the differences are obvious. And Nash won't be the guy to beat the Clipps if the Suns win.


No they don't run an entirely differant offense. Obviously some things will change when you lose a player like Amare, but the philosphy hasn't wavered. Maybe you could watch some film, last year in the halfcourt they played a two man game with Nash and Amare. This year it's still a two man game with a combination of Diaw, Nash and Marion.

Also Nash might not score the most points but he will be the guy that beats the Clips.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Preacher said:


> No they don't run an entirely differant offense. Obviously some things will change when you lose a player like Amare, but the philosphy hasn't wavered. Maybe you could watch some film, last year in the halfcourt they played a two man game with Nash and Amare. This year it's still a two man game with a combination of Diaw, Nash and Marion.
> 
> Also Nash might not score the most points but he will be the guy that beats the Clips.


Listen troll, watch the tape, the offense is clearly different. Your opinion means nothing since it's not a debatable point.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Preacher said:


> There has been plenty of video on the Suns for the last two years. Give me a break, the Lakers didn't uncover some kind of secret. Every team knows Phoenix is soft in the middle, the problem is the Suns are able to get other teams bigs in foul trouble with their quickness. It's hard to post up when your center is chilling on the bench in foul trouble.



Wow. Good call? Did I say the suns were not short handed? The Lakers showed that even a crappy team has a chance at beating them in the playoffs. And a good team like the Clippers have more than a good chance was my point. 

I got a feeling Brand wont have any foul troubles vs the Suns.. He's not like that retard Kawme Brown. Kaman might, but so what? Even the Clips back up Center is as good as Tim Thomas (normally, not durning round 1, but normally). 

You will see... After game one you probably wont post here unless it's to cry about the officating like the rest of the suns fans.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to CDRacingZX6R again.


I've dubbed it the "troll effect."


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Preacher said:


> Also Nash might not score the most points but he will be the guy that beats the Clips.



It took a game seven to beat the Lakers and they dont have half the weapons the Clippers do.

Nash is amazing, but he's not going to turn water into wine.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Wow. Good call? Did I say the suns were not short handed? The Lakers showed that even a crappy team has a chance at beating them in the playoffs. And a good team like the Clippers have more than a good chance was my point.
> 
> I got a feeling Brand wont have any foul troubles vs the Suns.. He's not like that retard Kawme Brown. Kaman might, but so what? Even the Clips back up Center is as good as Tim Thomas (normally, not durning round 1, but normally).
> 
> You will see... After game one you probably wont post here unless it's to cry about the officating like the rest of the suns fans.


Wow, you really are Lord of the Boards, with your astute, "The Lakers exposed the Suns' weaknesses comments." I bow before you vast knowledge CDRacinbla..bla...blah.

No need to get irked because I responded to your comment.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

TheGoods said:


> Listen troll, watch the tape, the offense is clearly different. Your opinion means nothing since it's not a debatable point.


I'm just talking basketball, if you can't do that without getting mad or throwing insults, then you probably need to grow up.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Preacher said:


> Wow, you really are Lord of the Boards, with your astute, "The Lakers exposed the Suns' weaknesses comments." I bow before you vast knowledge CDRacinbla..bla...blah.
> 
> No need to get irked because I responded to your comment.


Wow, you're on a roll... Do you need a tissue? :laugh:
I would peg you for the poster Nugzfan, but he's at least comprehensible in his bball BS... You just shoot BS from the hip, or perhaps closer to your mouth.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Preacher said:


> Wow, you really are Lord of the Boards, with your astute, "The Lakers exposed the Suns' weaknesses comments." I bow before you vast knowledge CDRacinbla..bla...blah.
> 
> No need to get irked because I responded to your comment.


It's good to see that you can formulate a good argument to put me in my place... I stand corrected...

:laugh:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

TheGoods said:


> Obviously... But the Clipps played best against the Suns in the regular season when they forced Diaw into foul trouble or otherwise removed his offensive contribution (which is the key to the Suns' game). So what I mean is, they should play defensively by attacking and taking them out of the game... Brand is going to see doubles, and perhaps triples, so Kaman is the big factor IMO... The question defensively, beyond containing Diaw and Thomas, is who's Sam going to guard; Raja Bell?


LAC needs to lay the smackdown on these fools...end of story.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

TheGoods said:


> Wow, you're on a roll... Do you need a tissue? :laugh:
> I would peg you for the poster Nugzfan, but he's at least comprehensible in his bball BS... You just shoot BS from the hip, or perhaps closer to your mouth.


This coming from the guy that says, "Diaw is the only person that initiated the Suns offense."
Consider the source.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Preacher said:


> This coming from the guy that says, "Diaw is the only person that initiated the Suns offense."
> Consider the source.


Consider the fact that you're an idiot misquoting me. He does initiate the half-court set, Nash runs the full-court set. Have you ever seen the Suns play? Now go back to the corner fool.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

TheGoods said:


> Consider the fact that you're an idiot misquoting me. He does initiate the half-court set, Nash runs the full-court set. Have you ever seen the Suns play? Now go back to the corner fool.


How about you ask the Lakers who initiates the offense. Because it's been Nash running the screen and roll. There are times Boris does it when Nash in on the bench. Did you even watch the playoffs?


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Preacher said:


> How about you ask the Lakers who initiates the offense. Because it's been Nash running the screen and roll. There are times Boris does it when Nash in on the bench. Did you even watch the playoffs?


Oh mighty troll, what doth thy decree... Der, der der... Yeah when BORIS is on the bench Nash runs more of the half-court set... But they depend on Boris to run the half court set from outside of the elbows... It's not their go-to set, that's the full-court fast-break... But in the half-court that's where they stand. And, again I ask you, have _you_ ever seen a Suns game?


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

TheGoods said:


> Oh mighty troll, what doth thy decree... Der, der der... Yeah when BORIS is on the bench Nash runs more of the half-court set... But they depend on Boris to run the half court set from outside of the elbows... It's not their go-to set, that's the full-court fast-break... But in the half-court that's where they stand. And, again I ask you, have _you_ ever seen a Suns game?


And again I ask you did you watch the playoffs? That wasn't Boris running a pick and roll with Nash. But I wouldn't expect you to admit you're wrong. I too think Boris runs the offense, yea that's it, and Nash posts up. That's the ticket, watch a game, or better yet pay attention when you do.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Preacher said:


> And again I ask you did you watch the playoffs? That wasn't Boris running a pick and roll with Nash. But I wouldn't expect you to admit you're wrong. I too think Boris runs the offense, yea that's it, and Nash posts up. That's the ticket, watch a game, or better yet pay attention when you do.


:laugh: ... I have some pigeon feed for you if you'd like it... Yeah Nash ran his pick and rolls, but who was doing the initiating?... There's a reason that there are nicknames like entry-pass Shaw... I've entered you in this years troll championships... Your competition is stiff; you must out-troll Nugzfan, ballscientist and the greats... The few, the self-important, the troll-elite.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

TheGoods said:


> :laugh: ... I have some pigeon feed for you if you'd like it... Yeah Nash ran his pick and rolls, but who was doing the initiating?... There's a reason that there are nicknames like entry-pass Shaw... I've entered you in this years troll championships... Your competition is stiff; you must out-troll Nugzfan, ballscientist and the greats... The few, the self-important, the troll-elite.


I always like the "Entry Pass Shaw" nickname. And to answer your question, Nash was doing the initiated, I don't know how it could be more obvious. Diaw does his share as well, but it's usually when Nash gets his rest in the second.

Anyway, this conversation has gotten old (as has the troll comments :biggrin: ). Phoenix will win in 6, maybe 7. I've heard Livingston or Maggette will be the X factor, IMO it'll be Kaman. Shaun and Corey are players the Suns can handle, Kaman will be open on the weakside due to Brand getting doubled. How he does will play a large part in the series.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Preacher said:


> I always like the "Entry Pass Shaw" nickname. And to answer your question, Nash was doing the initiated, I don't know how it could be more obvious. Diaw does his share as well, but it's usually when Nash gets his rest in the second.
> 
> Anyway, this conversation has gotten old (as has the troll comments :biggrin: ). Phoenix will win in 6, maybe 7. I've heard Livingston or Maggette will be the X factor, IMO it'll be Kaman. Shaun and Corey are players the Suns can handle, Kaman will be open on the weakside due to Brand getting doubled. How he does will play a large part in the series.


It was a rhetorical question, and Nash wasn't doing the initiating in the half court... He ran plenty of plays, but Diaw initiated and set the half-court tempo more than Nash did... That's the clearest reason why Nash prefers to set a faster tempo that avoids half-court sets. But that's okay... Your catch phrase is probably 'just because.'


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Point guard: Phoenix
Shooting Guard:LA
Small Forwardhoenix
Power Forward:LA
Centerush
Benchush
Coaching:LA Slightly


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hahaah stop the fighting ! hahah back to the game...
well, im so anxious and excited about the game monday, but, ima be so into it, that if they play horrible or cant stop layups or the Suns shoot 100% hahaha like it always seems they do, ima get mad...so i will probably watch the 1st quarter, see which Clippers will show up, and judging by that...if the Clippers that play like **** and get me mad show up, then i will not watch another game till Game 3 at Staples 

this will avoid the anger build up hahah and im already trying to have low expectations so the heartbreak will be less if we cant make it out of this series ...  


GO CLIPPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!DONT RUN WITH THE SUNS, POUND IT INSIDE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

As I've said before, Brand and Kaman will be the key to this series. Phoenix has NO big men to match up with either of them. Both Brand and Kaman need to stay out of foul trouple. Another factor that favors the Clippers is that Nash will have to work hard on defense gaurding Cassell. Nash didnt have to do much on defense vs. the Lakers because Smush sucks. Our bench is better than the Suns, especially if Maggette keeps playing like he did the last few games vs. the Nuggets. Q.Ross's defense will be a big plus to the Clippers. 

GO CLIPPERS!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Let's just call our team teh same ol clippers and hope Phoenix takes us lightly.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

"For the Suns, the plan is simple. Force turnovers, get out on the break and let Nash work his magic."

i read that on a Yahoo article today, and man....THE CLIPPERS CAN NOT TURN THE BALL OVER
if they do, with one pass the ****ing Suns will have a dunk on theo ther end hahaha :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: i just hope the competitive Clippers, the ones who play D, and O and dont turn the ball over show up, now we play the waiting game oooh man

GO CLIPPERS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> As I've said before, Brand and Kaman will be the key to this series. Phoenix has NO big men to match up with either of them. Both Brand and Kaman need to stay out of foul trouple. Another factor that favors the Clippers is that Nash will have to work hard on defense gaurding Cassell. Nash didnt have to do much on defense vs. the Lakers because Smush sucks. Our bench is better than the Suns, especially if Maggette keeps playing like he did the last few games vs. the Nuggets. Q.Ross's defense will be a big plus to the Clippers.
> 
> GO CLIPPERS!


Well said B&B!...Nash has to be made to play D...maybe Shaun posting him up (if that matchup ever occurs) will take his heart out cuz Livy can deal and score from there...i sure would like to see Jumpin James get some minutes in against the matrix or diaw & Daniel play some Dukie D against Nash and/or Barbosa.


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

Preacher said:


> Point guard: Phoenix
> Shooting Guard:LA
> Small Forwardhoenix
> Power Forward:LA
> ...


Why is the center position a push?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Kapt Clipper said:


> Why is the center position a push?


And the bench?
Clips have Maggs, Livvy, and Vlade coming off the bench. Our bench easily beats Barbosa, Thomas(or James Jones), and House.


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> And the bench?
> Clips have Maggs, Livvy, and Vlade coming off the bench. Our bench easily beats Barbosa, Thomas(or James Jones), and House.


AMEN Franchise!


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Kapt Clipper said:


> Why is the center position a push?


It's a push because I was being generous. This is no slight directed towards Kaman, who I feel is a very good center, but he simply isn't as talented as Boris Diaw. Chris averaged 12 PPG, 9.6 RPG, 1 assist and .8 blocks, compare these numbers with Diaw's averages of 13 PPG, 7 RPG and 6 assists and 1 block. They're scoring is almost equal as in their rebounding, but Diaw has a huge advantage is assists. Again, I think Kaman is a good player, but Diaw not only has greater numbers across the board, but also a much larger role in his respective teams offense. Also, Boris played great against LA, upping his scoring to almost 18 a game while keeping his assist and rebounding totals high.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

it gets me pist that eddie house sucked with the Clippers and with the Suns he never seems to ****ing miss :curse: :curse: :curse: 
tonight everyone needs to put a DAmn hand in every Suns shooters face!!! put a hand up!!! 

its all about D tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

DaFranchise said:


> And the bench?
> Clips have Maggs, Livvy, and Vlade coming off the bench. Our bench easily beats Barbosa, Thomas(or James Jones), and House.



I see your point regarding the bench. The Clips have firepower and size. You may have a slight advantage, but trust me when I say your bench won't easily beat Barbosa and Thomas. Not the way they've been playing. I realize what Maggs can do, and I know Shaun has come on lately, but don't think that they'll bury Phoenix's bench; Barbosa and Thomas are two of the biggest reasons we made it past LA's other team.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Preacher said:


> It's a push because I was being generous. This is no slight directed towards Kaman, who I feel is a very good center, but he simply isn't as talented as Boris Diaw. Chris averaged 12 PPG, 9.6 RPG, 1 assist and .8 blocks, compare these numbers with Diaw's averages of 13 PPG, 7 RPG and 6 assists and 1 block. They're scoring is almost equal as in their rebounding, but Diaw has a huge advantage is assists. Again, I think Kaman is a good player, but Diaw not only has greater numbers across the board, but also a much larger role in his respective teams offense. Also, Boris played great against LA, upping his scoring to almost 18 a game while keeping his assist and rebounding totals high.


Kaman averaged 1.4 BPG... but you're on a roll with the BS, so keep it coming... And Boris is certainly a more valuable player, but when he's forced to play as a center, he's at a disadvantage.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

TheGoods said:


> Kaman averaged 1.4 BPG... but you're on a roll with the BS, so keep it coming... And Boris is certainly a more valuable player, but when he's forced to play as a center, he's at a disadvantage.


Defensively I agree Boris is at a disadvantage. But as you know it works both ways. Just as Chris can't guard Boris, Diaw can't guard Kaman. That's why I called it a push.


----------

